# Can this item from Maplin be used to open up a thomson scenium tivo?



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

This thing here: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36461&criteria=torx&doy=3m6

Is that the correct item?


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Jeez, opening the top looks messy according to this:

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

(though I realise that's for a Sony Tivo - not a Thomson Scenium)


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Good God, what a ham fisted idiot........................!

Opening the TiVo isn't really so hard also there is something you can do to make it easier a second time.

To open it first remove the 3 screws (doh!). You can get a Torx driver just about anywhere these days, B&Q for instance.

Next place it on a table, or something sturdy with a reasonably square edge, and with the front feet overhanging.

Now place your hands on both sides and push sharply backwards. You may need to jar it by sort of clapping your hands on the sides and pushing at the same time but with a couple of good pushes and it should start to move.

Once it's off you'll be able to see the row of lugs which hold it on so tightly and if you go round and open them up *SLIGHTLY* with a large screwdriver you'll find next time it will come off much more easily.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

Jo,

In answer to the question, no they aren't suitable. You need a Torq 10 (the ones you have linked to are too small).

HTH

Lysander


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Jo.Cassady said:


> This thing here: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36461&criteria=torx&doy=3m6
> 
> Is that the correct item?


No - you need a torx T10.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Torx bits are often included in PC maintenance kits, since corporate-friendly companies such as Compaq, IBM, and Dell have probably used these user-unfriendly case screws at one time or another.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

PMSL - you certainly don't need to BEND  any part of the case - what a pillock !!


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

alextegg said:


> PMSL - you certainly don't need to BEND  any part of the case - what a pillock !!


Erm, I can't see where he's bent the case.

However, he has bent the screw lugs near the fan. There's a very good reason for bending one of those out of the way - it's so you can feed an ethernet cable through to the Turbonet/Cachecard.

But wait! Second-to-last picture. He's bent them back again.   

What a cheapskate though, not springing for an extra HDD bracket.

Upgrading is definitely worth it - put a network card in there too if you've got a broadband router.

Hardest part of upgrading? Finding a time when I wasn't recording something.

Regards,
Tony.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

tonywalk said:


> Erm, I can't see where he's bent the case.
> 
> However, he has bent the screw lugs near the fan.


They are part of the case and is the vandalistic bending in question I believe.



> There's a very good reason for bending one of those out of the way - it's so you can feed an ethernet cable through to the Turbonet/Cachecard.


  There is no need at all to bend anything! There is a lovely hole underneath which can be used for feeding an ethernet cable through, you just remove the fan out of the case temporarily. No bending or case damage at all!



> Hardest part of upgrading? Finding a time when I wasn't recording something.


Yep! Saturdays is the only chance I get.

Using rubber gloves makes sliding the case open a lot easier.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Yes, I was referring to this bit

http://www.funkphibian.com/archives/photos/sony_tivo_upgrade/DSC03373.JPG

Scary, and very un-necessary...


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Thats nothing, I once found a tivo amongst my stock that had been butchered by someone who couldn't fathom out that the lid needed to slide in order to be lifted off.

Hence they had prised out the lid away from the sides with either a large screwdriver or a crowbar 

Makes me laugh just thinking back to it.

Anyone who has opened a tivo and remembers how the sides lock into place can imagine the chewed up and creased metal that resulted.

It really would make some people cry, and I can only admire him (in a strange sort of way) for his perseverence. I can imagine how stupid he felt after this amazing feat was completed and he reliased that he only needed to slide the lid hehehehe.

Its buried in a plie of RIP tivos now, but if I come across is again, I'l take some photo's


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Hmm. I think I'd find them traumatic!


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> There is no need at all to bend anything! There is a lovely hole underneath which can be used for feeding an ethernet cable through, you just remove the fan out of the case temporarily. No bending or case damage at all!


??? Can you draw me a diagram (literally) as my Ethernet cable goes through the hole underneath the screw lug.

It might explain something too.

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

http://www.automatedhome.co.uk/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1065


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> http://www.automatedhome.co.uk/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1065


Well I never! Never even thought of looking underneath.

The upgrading instructions I used were the Steve Jenkins ones which take the cable out through the hole vacated by the tab.

I don't recall seeing the mention of a hole underneath at all, when reading up for both my upgrades - and i don't remember anything about taking the fan out temporarily.

Ah well, both my Tivos seem happy with it coming out of the back.

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmm, I've just re-read the bit of the Steve Jenkins instructions for putting the cable through and this mentions putting it through under a "non-screw-hole" tab on the left of the fan. I seem to recall my Tivos didn't have this and I had to compromise and put it through instead of the screw hole. Off to check...

...<grin> tabs are there. I'm sure I deliberately chose to go under the screw lug rather than the other. Maybe it was to keep the ethernet cable (and my fingers) away from the PSU.

May re-route the cables if-and-when I need to take the boxes out again.

Thanks chaps,
Tony.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

i just drilled (!) a hole in my TiVo case, but there was a cool thread on here a while ago to fit an ethernet socket in the case. That way your TiVo doesn't have a permanent cable attached.

Alex


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

Not sure about the thread, but I have done two tivos using John Driver's kits, 
here

Worked out reasonably neatly: pic


----------



## colint (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good, I'm very temptd to do one myself. Any idea where you can get the round socket from?


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

The chap sells them, follow the link rather than opening the picture...


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

I bought ready made cable assemblies from John. That was quite a while ago, so I don't know if he's still doing them. I think you can get the sockets from Farnell. This might be the part, but it seems to be discontinued. Maybe it's been replaced by this . I seem to recall that Farnell make it difficult to order small quantities. That's why I went for the ready made solution.


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

PPJ said:


> I bought ready made cable assemblies from John. That was quite a while ago, so I don't know if he's still doing them. I think you can get the sockets from Farnell. This might be the part, but it seems to be discontinued. Maybe it's been replaced by this . I seem to recall that Farnell make it difficult to order small quantities. That's why I went for the ready made solution.


Actually, I think the second link is for a PCB mounting connector - so it would not be suitable.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

tonywalk said:


> Well I never! Never even thought of looking underneath.


Hmm. That's sortof why I wrote "There is a lovely hole *underneath* which can be used for feeding an ethernet cable through" 



> The upgrading instructions I used were the Steve Jenkins ones which take the cable out through the hole vacated by the tab.
> 
> I don't recall seeing the mention of a hole underneath at all, when reading up for both my upgrades - and i don't remember anything about taking the fan out temporarily.


Can't remember where I read it to be honest. Probably on this forum. It's one problem with personal upgrade guides: whilst they are very useful with detailed instructions they are one person's point of view rather than the collaborative knowledge of a thread.

The horrified reactions of people earlier at the suggestion that you need to physically change the case in any way is an indicator of how many people know about the hole underneath. Because I know about it, I've never tracked how many of the personal upgrade guides fail to mention it, if you see what I mean.


----------

